# "ASTROLOGY" - A big Bluff Game - Researchers !!



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2008)

I will say this is the first ever considerable victory for all aethiest and to mankind  !!!

Without doubt astrology is proved as fake or a game of bluff ... and Existence GOD will also be proved as just not more than illusion soon.... GO SCIENCE !!!!

read more and stop reading all those horoscopes !!!!​


> Good news for rational, level-headed Virgoans everywhere: just as you might have predicted, scientists have found astrology to be rubbish.
> 
> Its central claim - that our human characteristics are moulded by the influence of the Sun, Moon and planets at the time of our birth - appears to have been debunked once and for all and beyond doubt by the most thorough scientific study ever made into it.
> 
> ...




*www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2003/08/17/nstars17.xml


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 26, 2008)

I see that this thread will get sidetracked, get personal during discussion, becomes a flame war and ultimately get locked


----------



## nvidia (Apr 26, 2008)

^^If that is some kind of astrological prediction then you are wrong! Read the news above..


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 26, 2008)

No, he based that on observation and analysis!


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 26, 2008)

there is no need of any scientific 
study. its already a fake 
thing.but yeah it wil come handy 
to shut the big fat lying mouth 
of stupid astrologers


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2008)

rightly said fun2sh !!!

To all astrologers: dont fool others for your own benefit( money)
This goes also for all those saints and babaji`s !!!!

You dont have nothing.... but full of fake words and lies...


----------



## karnivore (Apr 27, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the article. But rest assured, no matter how much evidence you give to the believers, they will always find a reason to believe.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

confront with a good astrologer to have your ideas changed


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 27, 2008)

I am really *Lough Out Loud *on this topic.
A *noob *who dont learn Astrology and dont have knowledge about it then say anything about it. I am some time really wonder how a person say anything on it who dont learn about it. Before proof anything to wrong not only the Astrology in other subject too you have to learn on those subject, otherwise you dont have any rights to say anything on it. *And this is my Astrological Prediction of those noob humanbeing.*


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

well,Europeans are those who "found" and "patented" turmeric while it is used widely for thousands of years in India!  the same way ,they proved Astrology is fake!BS!
I think,it is difficult to argue with these kids who are yet to know there are supernatural forces and a creator.In ur lifetime,hopefully you'll get to know that


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2008)

lol..i hate science and orthodox beliefs + superstitions 

But I never denied the happening of unknown

What has science given us ? We were much better when we lived for 3 times meal and enjoyed the aura of pure nature.
But no, science had to come in and ruin things with experitments ,experiments that never ever really provided +ve effects without any -ve ones, nuclear weaponf, bio weapons, freakin cruelty on other life form for the  betterment of human (or is it so ?),  artificial  methods  and unnatural ways.

So all those who preach science go and dig ur grave over the world surrounded by the ashes of nulear war and infections born as a side effect of making a cure for another infections.

The best things in life are without any price.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,Europeans are those who "found" and "patented" turmeric while it is used widely for thousands of years in India!  the same way ,they proved Astrology is fake!BS!


 
So you are depand on Europeans, What they are saying and what they are doing. Now I am LOUGH OUT LOUD seriously


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

^I think you are confusing!  ,what I want to say was as @OP claims,anything those so called scientists(from west) proved are truth  I thought we all know about the controversy over turmeric and baasmati rice patented by US monopolists  

Similarly,those who have experienced Astrology's that "unknown" ability to predict things(not 100% again!) almost correctly which are going to happen in future? 
we dont want someone's proving something known to unknown!
Atheism sucks!similarly hardcore religious fanatism too sucks(Islamists!)


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2008)

Agnostic(ism) rocks though !


----------



## x3060 (Apr 27, 2008)

i still wonder why would we want to know about our future . . lets say i know how my tomorrow or one year from now on is . . then i can simply change it and future will go wrong. someone says i wont get a job for a year , ask my friend or so get a job future is wrong . . . its a waist of time and silly excuse. . i am not against astro thing but very much against when people go blindly towards it. its simply a waist of time...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 27, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> I am really *Lough Out Loud *on this topic.
> A *noob *who dont learn Astrology and dont have knowledge about it then say anything about it. I am some time really wonder how a person say anything on it who dont learn about it. Before proof anything to wrong not only the Astrology in other subject too you have to learn on those subject, otherwise you dont have any rights to say anything on it. *And this is my Astrological Prediction of those noob humanbeing.*



ohhh i never knew astrology is some course to be studied... dude first try to understand the topic or the news i have posted.... it clearly says that YOUR SO CALLED astrologers cant predict a future given all the information they needed.... still u support them... how pathetic !!!!!



praka123 said:


> well,Europeans are those who "found" and "patented" turmeric while it is used widely for thousands of years in India!  the same way ,they proved Astrology is fake!BS!
> I think,it is difficult to argue with these kids who are yet to know there are supernatural forces and a creator.In ur lifetime,hopefully you'll get to know that



ya dont worry we will prove that your supernatural stuff no more than some illusion or fake world to rely or blame on when nothing helps you out !!!



praka123 said:


> ^I think you are confusing!  ,what I want to say was as @OP claims,anything those so called scientists(from west) proved are truth  I thought we all know about the controversy over turmeric and baasmati rice patented by US monopolists
> 
> Similarly,those who have experienced Astrology's that "unknown" ability to predict things(not 100% again!) almost correctly which are going to happen in future?
> we dont want someone's proving something known to unknown!
> Atheism sucks!similarly hardcore religious fanatism too sucks(Islamists!)




wait astrology is not a machine or a design to tell you the future... now the astrologers.. even i can predict your future... try me....!!!!

think rational... 

as said in the research .. astrology doesnt have any working mechanism( may not be the right word) .... and it differs vastly from one astologer to another...

take for example our daily predictions in newspaper... dont u feel that all those predictions given for alll the stars somehow can be experienced by another person...???

a days life is full of happiness, sadness, fight,debate, etc.... so pick anyone and tell them you will feell this thing today is a job which can be done by anyone....


----------



## karnivore (Apr 27, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> A *noob *who dont learn Astrology and dont have knowledge about it then say anything about it.



The experiment was based on, to say it roughly, statistical sampling procedure. Simply recording the required info and letting the astrologers to make predictions on that basis and then comparing the results. Tell me what knowledge of astrology is needed for sampling. If you argued on the impurities that remain in a sample size, it would have made some valid points.



			
				Indranil92001 said:
			
		

> Before proof anything to wrong not only the Astrology in other subject too you have to learn on those subject, otherwise you dont have any rights to say anything on it


I agree with you completely. But do you see the irony. Astrologers, who know jack about science, continue to claim that science can't prove astrology. In spite of statistical evidence against their profession, they continue to stake their claim.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ...there are supernatural forces and a creator


And your evidence/ arguments are......



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> What has science given us ? We were much better...


Whether we were better or not is a subjective observation. Perhaps, when we wore lion cloths, fcuked our own sisters, clobbered each other to death for woman and meat, soaked in shower, roasted in sun, ate half roasted animals and "enjoyed the aura of pure nature", was a better time for you. But frankly i like the world that we live in today. Thank you very much.

And really what has science given us, besides, electric bulbs, motor vehicles, refrigerators, microwaves, computers, modern medicine, communication satellites ? NOTHING.

And so what if *science* has given us the knowledge, and *we* have mindlessly twisted it to satisfy our own perversion, WHY DID SCIENCE GIVE US THE KNOWLEDGE IN THE FIRST PLACE ? Nothing like the doom of nuclear and biological warfare or side effects of modern medicine would have loomed over our head, if only that bloody science could keep its slutty mouth shut.

DAMN SCIENCE, HAIL OBSCURANTISM. 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ...hardcore religious fanatism too sucks(Islamists!)


Strange, hindu fundamentalism or christian fundamentalism seems to be missing from your list.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 27, 2008)

karnivore ... ur post are just awesome.... cant agree more .....simply superb..

+10


----------



## darklord (Apr 27, 2008)

I am no expert on this topic and yes i don think rationally  but there are many instances where Science has been clueless to answer the happening of a certain phenomenon.
Terming Astrology a hoax would be too harsh in my opinion.It was developed over the ages by humans in an attempt to find out things by a simple trial and error method i suppose.This lead to certain conventions to be laid down.Which were followed by later generations.
If someone really tries to look into what astrology actually does and the methodology, idea behind it and so on, its not like its just pure guesswork.
Just because some greedy people to try to earn a quick buck by using astrology,that i think would be unfair.In this case the self proclaimed Astrologers are at fault,not astrology in itself.

I have known someone, who has been 'TRAINED' from childhood regarding astrology and believe me or not, he thinks its a curse that he has that he has the capability to get an idea about people's future (Which includes unfortunate events).
And yes, there is  proof of his predictions coming true.He doesnt charge a single penny, nor does he advertise,people come to him after hearing from someone who had visited him.
I have argued with him for a long time over some weaknesses of astrology and here is what he had to say,
'Astrological predictions should be used as guidelines,a hint so that one is alert if some unfortunate thing is about to happen.Using these predictions as base and assuming that a particular event is definitely going to happen is stupidity.
A sane person should rely on his knowledge,logic and SCIENCE for say like 80% and only 20% on astrology when a time comes to make some crucial decisions or so,for which people head to astrology, in pursuit to know the future and make a decision accordingly.
My logic complels me to believe in this approach,why ? because there is a logical reasoning to it.Atleast it doesnt keep any doubts in my head.

This is just my opinion,so dont flame me.If you disagree with me, say so in a modest way.

Cheers !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 27, 2008)

darklord said:


> I am no expert on this topic and yes i don think rationally  but there are many instances where Science has been clueless to answer the happening of a certain phenomenon.
> Terming Astrology a hoax would be too harsh in my opinion.It was developed over the ages by humans in an attempt to find out things by a simple trial and error method i suppose.This lead to certain conventions to be laid down.Which were followed by later generations.


the simplest fact was.. yes i agree they were finding many things regarding ASTRONOMY.... which very much differs from ASTROLOGY ! and they tried to integrate both of them to make ASTROLOGY a legit stuff...



> If someone really tries to look into what astrology actually does and the methodology, idea behind it and so on, its not like its just pure guesswork.


 then wht it is ????



> Just because some greedy people to try to earn a quick buck by using astrology,that i think would be unfair.In this case the self proclaimed Astrologers are at fault,not astrology in itself.



astrology gave way to pure billion dollar bussiness.... !!! 



> I have known someone, who has been 'TRAINED' from childhood regarding astrology and believe me or not, he thinks its a curse that he has that he has the capability to get an idea about people's future (Which includes unfortunate events).
> And yes, there is  proof of his predictions coming true.He doesnt charge a single penny, nor does he advertise,people come to him after hearing from someone who had visited him


.

who trained ?? and wht did they train ??? coincidence dude... !!!he doesnt charge a penny ??? nice way , to geta escape route.. coz he cant be charged for anydamage his prediction could result in !!!!



> I have argued with him for a long time over some weaknesses of astrology and here is what he had to say,
> 'Astrological predictions should be used as guidelines,a hint so that one is alert if some unfortunate thing is about to happen.Using these predictions as base and assuming that a particular event is definitely going to happen is stupidity.
> A sane person should rely on his knowledge,logic and SCIENCE for say like 80% and only 20% on astrology when a time comes to make some crucial decisions or so,for which people head to astrology, in pursuit to know the future and make a decision accordingly.



I dont get you ... if a bad thing is going to be prevented by his prediction doesnt it mean that the future of the client( the one who seeks advice from these astrologers) is good ???? 
if its true then ?? are astologers near to god ( i dont believe in god either) who can change future of a person ??? 
if so why could astrologers prevented so many deaths in tsunami which hit few yeas back in southindia??? were they selffish ?? or simply is that they cant predict such large diasters ??? or sadist ??? like letthose poor souls die./..!!!!



> My logic complels me to believe in this approach,why ? because there is a logical reasoning to it.Atleast it doesnt keep any doubts in my head.




think again dude.... you just want a answer to carry on your life... just a answer and you didnt care to loook into the content of it.... think AGAIN !!!



> This is just my opinion,so dont flame me.If you disagree with me, say so in a modest way.
> 
> Cheers !




oooppps ...sorry i dint see this .... sorry anyway if i had hurted you in neway..

just want to clear things out...

double cheers


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, I don't believe in Astrology but I believe in one thing though:

*"Just take care of the present, the future will itself become brighter".......*

So, I don't find any reason of believing in Astrology....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 27, 2008)

well said gagandeep !!!!! true...

instead wastingtime with a astrologer do these..

1.) grow trees
2.)water them if u have any
3.)help thepoor
4.)donate the money you are going to spend to some orghanage


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> who trained ?? and wht did they train ??? coincidence dude... !!!he doesnt charge a penny ??? nice way , to geta escape route.. coz he cant be charged for anydamage his prediction could result in !!!!


Not everyone lives for money here, few people do believe in idea of free. If it weren't for these people, our world could have been mechanized very soon and tormented by the stupidest steps taken by mankind.

When u r attached with possessions, it divulge out the greed and then the intent to murder.

Your idea is like you can charge a software company for any damage done to your data ? Lol...even paid one doesn't guarantee  the perfect  operation.



naveen_reloaded said:


> I dont get you ... if a bad thing is going to be prevented by his prediction doesnt it mean that the future of the client( the one who seeks advice from these astrologers) is good ????
> if its true then ?? are astologers near to god ( i dont believe in god either) who can change future of a person ???
> if so why could astrologers prevented so many deaths in tsunami which hit few yeas back in southindia??? were they selffish ?? or simply is that they cant predict such large diasters ??? or sadist ??? like letthose poor souls die./..!!!!


Its not like they hav the complete picture with digital footage of whats going to happen to you in near future. But a vague indication of something significant but not exactly what. Its upto you to sense the way u r heading and the consequences will be borne by you, u can change ur destiny if u r smart enuf or else u will be dumbfounded by that significant event to happen.

Why would anyone try to break the laws of nature, the way things are going. They could have foretold the Tsunami, but not exactly. They didnt cuz what we sow shall we reap. In the end what goes around comes around right in our face. We hav dome much damage to the nature.



naveen_reloaded said:


> well said gagandeep !!!!! true...
> 
> instead wastingtime with a astrologer do these..
> 
> ...


lol man u were abt to do charity.

Btw you met with the wrong guys who make it as a profession, and all those crap in newspaper. Do you believe in something that is for commercial gain, wtf...all business shows that they are competing than other. Its just the shallow presentation, nothing else.


----------



## darklord (Apr 27, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> the simplest fact was.. yes i agree they were finding many things regarding ASTRONOMY.... which very much differs from ASTROLOGY ! and they tried to integrate both of them to make ASTROLOGY a legit stuff...
> 
> then wht it is ????
> 
> ...



Well the person in question is a relative of mine and as far as i know, i know him much more than you do.SO before making some rash comments about someone you DONT know,think twice.I respect your thinking and ideology but that doesnt give you the right to assume things and bash up someone, be careful what you say about someone.
Prediction does not mean solution dear.
I forgot to mention, he himself said, even if something is predicted, you cannot stop it but atleast you can try to minimise the damage.

As for his 'TRAINING', it was imparted to him by his father who was a well respected Doctor ( Vaid in ancient times) who also had knowledge of astrology (The traditional indian method)
Mind you, he was NOT an astrologer but a Vaid by profession.He knew Rigveda by heart.I dont know many who are capable of that,for me he was special if he could remember a complete set of Veda amongst the 4 Vedas.
I dont think people get trained from childhood to con people in the future.

As for the relative i am refering to, he was a govt. employee by profession and is retired and leading a simple life.(Read: middle class, live off the pension of his and wifes)He has no child for whom he needs to build a fortune and hence started this to mint money. His idea is to help people with whatever knowledge he has,plain and simple.You might not believe but there are people in this world for whom, money is not everything.
SO before making judgements about someone think twice, as you may be insulting someone unknowingly.

Cheers !


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

well,many people study astrology although they are well paid by other jobs  ,I know,many such people who are s/w Engineers by profession,but due to ancestoral knowledge of Ayurveda and Sarpa Pooja(nairs of kerala) which somehow got connection with these sciences too(Astrology etc).

I am amazed by the ability of these people how they knows everything.
there is another thing called "Para Hrudaya Gnanam" meaning , knowing your thinking!thats amazing! 

No,we are not going back to olden days.but Astrology is something which you have to Agree!there isnt proof for everything!Humans are limited;

Atheists,whoever I asked,just became impatient when I asked them,IF you are a non-believer of the creator,then pls explain,how this world is made?how?it ends in a random inifinte loop of thoughts?then your ideology sucks(atheism)


----------



## karnivore (Apr 27, 2008)

@darklord

With all humility and respect for your relative, can you ask him, on my behalf, to establish a "cause" and "effect", between the planetary position and a random future event.

Let me give u a hint and establish a "cause" and "effect", between a planetary position and a present event. When moon comes close to earth (cause) we have tides (effect), because of gravitational pulls (reason).



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> IF you are a non-believer of the creator,then pls explain,how this world is made?how?it ends in a random inifinte loop of thoughts?then your ideology sucks(atheism)



Before i reply to that bear a small rant of mine. I believe that all questions, can be classified into 4 groups:

#1. Questions that science has ANSWERED (i.e Applied science, e.g. Sun is the centre of the solar system and all planets go around it)

#2. Questions that science is YET to answer (i.e. Theoretical science, e.g. Big Bang, Dark Matter etc./ Speculative science, e.g. SuperString Theory, Black Hole etc.)

#3. Questions that are plain WRONG. (i.e. Prejudice, e.g. "What is the purpose of life ?" - This question is prejudiced by the assumption, that THERE IS PURPOSE of life, waiting to be uncovered.)

#4. Questions that science DOES NOT YET KNOW, exist. (i.e. The Unknown/ Unobserved events - this is somewhat a redundant category.)

The question, "how the world is made" falls within the category #2, assuming that you are really asking how this universe was made. If you are literally asking how this world was made, then it is category #1 question and is not at all a mystery. Turning the pages of some astronomy or better still, astrophysics will tell you how (i.e. if you really want to know).

Your second question belongs to category #3.  You have to first establish, that this universe actually ends, then establish that it ends, like you say it ends. 

Now, let me rephrase your questions, just a little bit. 

IF you are a believer of creator, then please prove there is indeed a creator. If you can't, then your ideology sucks (theism)


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2008)

karnivore said:


> #1. Questions that science has ANSWERED (i.e Applied science, e.g. Sun is the centre of the solar system and all planets go around it)


i doubt the first question itself


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 27, 2008)

T159 said:


> Not everyone lives for money here, few people do believe in idea of free. If it weren't for these people, our world could have been mechanized very soon and tormented by the stupidest steps taken by mankind.



wait .. even popularity for some people is equivalent to money.. leave it ... 
wht do u mean by these people.. please dont say6 that it denotes astrologersss... they are making others stupids... and thats more harmful if u take my word...



> When u r attached with possessions, it divulge out the greed and then the intent to murder.
> 
> Your idea is like you can charge a software company for any damage done to your data ? Lol...even paid one doesn't guarantee  the perfect  operation.


LOL !!!! 



> Its not like they hav the complete picture with digital footage of whats going to happen to you in near future. But a vague indication of something significant but not exactly what. Its upto you to sense the way u r heading and the consequences will be borne by you, u can change ur destiny if u r smart enuf or else u will be dumbfounded by that significant event to happen.
> 
> Why would anyone try to break the laws of nature, the way things are going. They could have foretold the Tsunami, but not exactly. They didnt cuz what we sow shall we reap. In the end what goes around comes around right in our face. We hav dome much damage to the nature.



Dude please dont try to support a worhtless idea with more worthless visions !!!
wait if they that VAGUE idea of something is gona happen.... wait how many times did we hear from great astrologers and people like them predicting our worlds doom on particular year or a day... if u rememeber ... they told world is going to end by 2000 .... please dont give more stupid supporting ideas... for a $$ illusionistic bussiness $$$



> lol man u were abt to do charity.


 Atleast i am not supporting some dumb ideas... LOL!!!



> Btw you met with the wrong guys who make it as a profession, and all those crap in newspaper. Do you believe in something that is for commercial gain, wtf...all business shows that they are competing than other. Its just the shallow presentation, nothing else.



sorry if sooo then hope your real astrologers  are not in mars ???? 



darklord said:


> Well the person in question is a relative of mine and as far as i know, i know him much more than you do.SO before making some rash comments about someone you DONT know,think twice.I respect your thinking and ideology but that doesnt give you the right to assume things and bash up someone, be careful what you say about someone.
> Prediction does not mean solution dear.
> I forgot to mention, he himself said, even if something is predicted, you cannot stop it but atleast you can try to minimise the damage.



sorry for harsh words ... i take back .. but my basic point stands stillssss


> As for his 'TRAINING', it was imparted to him by his father who was a well respected Doctor ( Vaid in ancient times) who also had knowledge of astrology (The traditional indian method)
> Mind you, he was NOT an astrologer but a Vaid by profession.He knew Rigveda by heart.I dont know many who are capable of that,for me he was special if he could remember a complete set of Veda amongst the 4 Vedas.
> I dont think people get trained from childhood to con people in the future.



ya dont worry thats how everthing gets to next generation !!!

A wiki quote for your vaid


> The Vaids regard themselves to be the descendants of Dronacharya, the Generalissimo of the Kauravas in the Kurukshetra war of the Mahabharata. Drona was born a brahmin, son of Bharadwaja, in modern day Dehradoon (a modification of dehra-dron, a clay pot), which implies that he was not gestated in a womb, but outside the human body in a Droon (vessel). Vaid also means doctor in Hindi.



when i find the true meaning for vaid itself is very contradictory , i cant accept or any rational thinker cant acceptthe astrologer part of vaid or anyother who have astrological power... these are all the urban legends just like astrology !! and religion stuff and eventually GOD !!!



> As for the relative i am refering to, he was a govt. employee by profession and is retired and leading a simple life.(Read: middle class, live off the pension of his and wifes)He has no child for whom he needs to build a fortune and hence started this to mint money. His idea is to help people with whatever knowledge he has,plain and simple.You might not believe but there are people in this world for whom, money is not everything.
> SO before making judgements about someone think twice, as you may be insulting someone unknowingly.




sorry but doesnt still validate the proof of power of astrology ..... 

again i respect your relative as a person.. and i didnt mean any hasrh word or offence,... i said all these to prove that astrology part...
if anytthing i said hurted you , its not intentional...



praka123 said:


> well,many people study astrology although they are well paid by other jobs  ,I know,many such people who are s/w Engineers by profession,but due to ancestoral knowledge of Ayurveda and Sarpa Pooja(nairs of kerala) which somehow got connection with these sciences too(Astrology etc).
> 
> I am amazed by the ability of these people how they knows everything.
> there is another thing called "Para Hrudaya Gnanam" meaning , knowing your thinking!thats amazing!



another one who cant think rational...



> No,we are not going back to olden days.but Astrology is something which you have to Agree!there isnt proof for everything!Humans are limited;



ya... everytime someone says things like this .. some scientist proves something !!!!!!



> Atheists,whoever I asked,just became impatient when I asked them,IF you are a non-believer of the creator,then pls explain,how this world is made?how?it ends in a random inifinte loop of thoughts?then your ideology sucks(atheism)



and please explain me who made your god , coz neither he cant be made out of thin air and make this fasinating universe !!! ??? 



karnivore said:


> @darklord
> 
> With all humility and respect for your relative, can you ask him, on my behalf, to establish a "cause" and "effect", between the planetary position and a random future event.
> 
> ...




Excellent again karnivore... becoming a fan of yours !!!


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2008)

*We should have belief in God but not in that Astrology BULL$HIT.....*

*It is only us, who can write our own destiny not those planetary positions.*

We can't clear IIT-JEE without studying, can we?? Or should I say, we can clear JEE if we appear for at when time is fruitful for us. Then we can clear JEE without studying......

*Even GOD says to write our destiny by ourselves not by having faith in those damn Astrologists........*

Astrology is all BULL$HIT.......But I believe in God.


----------



## darklord (Apr 28, 2008)

@ Naveen, i respect that you felt that assumed judgement was a bad idea.You have different opinion which is perfectly alright.I am not at all saying you should believe in astrology,nor was i saying you should do that.I was uneasy with your comments about my relative,which you clarified.
I appreciate that.
All good here 

Coming back to the topic, basically when people tend to lose hope with continued bad patches in life and it is human nature to hang on to some hope so that their problems could end.I guess some turn to god, some rely on their capability, some turn to astrology, some seek peace with philosphers and so called Gurus. Thats about it i feel.
I myself believe in god, i am not a big fan of idol worship but when in need, when i pray to god to help me, it gives me strength and peace,not that my prayers actually do anything at all but atleast i feel better.Hope you guys get what i am trying to say.
My ideology of God is simple, there is some abstract power that governs everything and is more powerful than us and thats about it.

I have also seen people who are obsessed with astrology and idol worship,which is completely wrong.There is no substitute to hard work,if someone is trying to find an easy way out through astrology/worship etc. to avoid hard work, then they are sadly mistaken.


----------



## x3060 (Apr 28, 2008)

well thats a valid point . . balance is what life is all about . . too much science or god is a poison . and wekipedia . . dont depend on it too much . . as its not the ultimate . i believe you should read as much as you can and derive a conclusion and post stuffs . . if not you must not . . relying weki for such a topic is bad . . its like relying on escon version of gita . . krishna is never mentioned in gitas first lines . .

oh and i have been observing a lot of peoples now a days going by just one book or ref . . please note this is not targeted to any in particular . . . its a bad behaviour to keep our knowledge limited to one book or web page. . do a vast research then comment else dont (for or against). you can be neutral . . thats wisdom. cause these are written before our birth and certainly not by us (by our ancestors ofcourse).


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 28, 2008)

astrology is not a bluff game... a few bad apple so-called-astrologers are bringing bad name to it.

half baked knowledge is always dangerous 

and I call this study a BS like many other studies that down play Indian Culture, History and Vedic practices.

I can predict the next study "Homeopathy - A big money ripping plan - researchers" funded by the big pharma companies  

as an engineeer (and more a virgo) I value scientific study and logic over any superstitions but this study is pathetic. don't fall for the trap they are playing on us. If you happen to study astrology you will find that it also has very logical and systematic methods for calculation which are based on a lot of previous experiences, observations and ancestral knowledge. There are also a lot of scientific info and creative imaginations of various gadgets (eg. flying objects) in vedic literature - just an eg.

Its just like weather prediction. Just bcos a lof of the predictions go wrong you can't call the mathematical models used in the calculations as bluffing 
science cannot answer all the questions of mankind. Its not there yet.

_


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> wait .. even popularity for some people is equivalent to money.. leave it ...
> wht do u mean by these people.. please dont say6 that it denotes astrologersss... they are making others stupids... and thats more harmful if u take my word...


I was sayingin general. Words are not enuf to make the meaning absolute. You can always leave something and critics will catch that. I think u got the idea wat am trying to say.



naveen_reloaded said:


> Dude please dont try to support a worhtless idea with more worthless visions !!!
> wait if they that VAGUE idea of something is gona happen.... wait how many times did we hear from great astrologers and people like them predicting our worlds doom on particular year or a day... if u rememeber ... they told world is going to end by 2000 .... please dont give more stupid supporting ideas... for a $$ illusionistic bussiness $$$


Tell me how much of Einstein equations you can decipher, how much can u learn hise white papers ?
It depends upon person to person, how much he understand and learn to be the point of preciseness.

And who told the prophecy of something happening, it were a few of us who interpreted the words to something we wanted.

Ever seen that if any natural disaster comes, its the animals that first indicates the onset of them.

What is the probabily that you make some choice and the chances favor you to get the outcome ?

Even if u miss by 1 sec the outcome could be drastically changed with the same choice.



gagandeep said:


> *It is only us, who can write our own destiny not those planetary positions.*
> 
> We can't clear IIT-JEE without studying, can we?? Or should I say, we can clear JEE if we appear for at when time is fruitful for us. Then we can clear JEE without studying......


worthless point, just tell me the probablity of a event gettting different outcome in a lapse of one second and the same choice by you ? How much control do you have for that last 1 second ? Even if u know u wont be able to do it perfect.

Of course you can clear IIT-JEE by hard work and a few cent of luck. But rememeber it is a exam that does nothing more than how you r proficient in that particular domain. It doesn't say that you are intelligent in everything, just you are good at that domain.

Ask a garage owner abt the einstein's law, he may not be able to see the head and tail, but take your yucked up vehicle to him and he will fix it within minutes.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 28, 2008)

T159 
dude you very much contradict your saying...
Yes i agree many things einstein said can be cracked!but again what you are again doing is linking a legit stuff with a fake one, making the latter more authenticate!which is what is happening for all there years... 
You said each prediction can be taken by each in various meaning....it means two things...one .. Anyone's{it includes layman} prediction can be taken in different meaning by many...does that make the person's prediction authenticate?

Second... If it cant arrive to appropriate conclusion...then what is the purpose of the his prediction...even i can predict if you fakely hail me as the best astrologer in the world! Hope you get the point!

And about your taking chances..
You said the answer dude!there is no way we can predict the outcome as there are  thousands of variables involved!
So stop running behind a astrologer to know whats gona happen to you, when he cant predict his own future! How stupid....these astrologers..., 

Believe in science...it may not give answer for all , but atleast it will try ! Instead of wasting time to integrate facts with fiction and running away!
Dont make others fool!


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

My points are contradicting cuz am not in favor of either one, i just believe in both as much as i believe in idea of wisdom. Though not to the level of crappy predictions and proofs.

Am just trying to say that science is not the solution, it indeed is soing the same thing as was done by religion. Just the ways are different.

Flexibility is the room for survival.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 28, 2008)

Cant you see the fact in front of you dude...
Science has just proved that astrology crap is fake...when few months before all those supporters of this supernatural thing would have given thousands of fake proof and would have asked others to answer their fictional story...
Now one down!the great astrology , which had been regarded as godly is not more than a laughing stock!
Yes i agree again, that science doesnt have have answer to many weird crap's but that doesnt mean they are supernatural,its just few time period away to be proved to be another fake! 

So atleast now try to shift your balance towards science...
I am just fighting coz because of this f cking astrology stuff,many innocent girls are pushed to state of depression coz many girls today are tagged as some astro abnormality,which prevents them to marry a normal man!  
And there is more to these crap!
Thats why i am arguing so much...to prove astrology is bullsh!t and god doesn exist!


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> I am just fighting coz because of this f cking astrology stuff,many innocent girls are pushed to state of depression coz many girls today are tagged as some astro abnormality,which prevents them to marry a normal man!
> And there is more to these crap!
> Thats why i am arguing so much...to prove astrology is bullsh!t and god doesn exist!



yeah people do act like yuckwords 

Its really crap that people see kundali before marriage and pay the dhongi pandits fees.

Of course if u luv someone truly then nothing should come b/w you and the person you love.

But yeah u cant blame that to astrology or something, its the people who make choices.

Even science says that marriage in same geographical area having common gene pool will lead to many genetic attenuation. But should I refrain from marry someone just cuz my generations may hav more chances of having genetic defects ? No certainly not.

People make choices here too.

Now there is something really strange to me, Mayans were actually able to predict all the solar events with preciseness ! How in world will someone havin orthodox belief of religion will come up with so much more accurate calendar ?

We start the counting from 1 to 100. But dont you think the whole life is a vicious circle ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 28, 2008)

Again you take a medical fact of consaguinous marriage...and thier ill effect and compare it with astro crap...
Consaguinous marriase will lead to abnormality DUE to genetic effect...
But again you will say astro can predict such things before, if thats the case why is there many infertility cases in hospitals...and many breakups...in recent years...
Many ancient astronomers..not astrologers were able to give complete picture of universe coz they are genius...like all other scientist out there...this doesnt mean that astrology is legit... 
The whole problem arises coz in past history,many have integrated astro crap with astronomy!which is the real problem now!


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

^^u hav taken it too close, i mean here in my hometown people dont marry in same vtown and not even in nearby town, they seek out some 100Km or 200Km away town to fix a marriage. Dunno how they got the idea from ?

well i dont want cite out links from here and there.

For infertility and breakup look no further than the degradation of biodiversity.  
Relationships break up cuz of many factors - stress, tense life, hectic schedule etc.

Sure do all these things are a gift from science  We just dont bother to look at the other side.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

what @nevin said is correct reg tamilnadu.I was shocked to know that in tamil nadu and all cousin marriages are common.and the biggest shock came when in TN mother's younger brother(uncle)  are allowed to marry sister's daughter(mama ponnu?).sick  sigh!incest???
This should be banned.I also agree on astrolgers saying about chovva Dosham(chevvai thosam) ending up girls who cant marry!


----------



## karnivore (Apr 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> well i dont want cite out links from here and there.


And i thank you a trillion times for that.  And i hope you know, what i mean,


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 28, 2008)

It's happening like what I mentioned in the first post. My crystal ball which runs a good astrology software is good  Wait till the thread gets closed


----------



## karnivore (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ And what OS is it running on... "Orange" or "Doors"


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 28, 2008)

gOS


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks prak...

I too was about to say things on seva thosham (S.T)..but thought that that name was confined to south and thought others wouldn understand!
I know very few of these people who are tagged as S.T and they are allowed to marry another S.T ...np else they should undergo a series of pooja's ,read money machine for those sick iyer (a person who does these rituals , not denoting to any caste..coz thats how these guys are called or say babaji's)...and these girls are considered as unlucky persons putting thier life into jeopardy....    This is sick to core... Isnt she a human being? Isnt she allowed to practice a normal life...since to full your pockets you sick bas.... Dont play with others life... 

These things only make me to fight....if you predict something good...i would have supported astrology, but when it starts to put a person's life into hell...then its time to payback!

The bottom line... 
A complete fool will only run behind these astro crap to find what next crap is gona occur...

Face any situation with bravery!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 28, 2008)

naven said:
			
		

> Face any situation with bravery!


^not everyone are brave like in those punjabi movies depicts! 
go die and become shaheed? or veera swargam(in malayalam) 

believing in Astrology-that one word does not vouch that I am following it 100%.but I believe it mostly.Future-Future predictions ,they atleast give some guidance.my belief is not hinduism.but muslims,christians or jews they consult Jyotsyan(Jyotish).
personally,I have reasons to believe it which I dont want to share here.
I believe in Mashi(ink) Nottam(using betal leaves and ink to watch what is happening in some other place or person,used for finding lost precious things,people) conducted by  genuine astrologers.Kerala is famous for many good astrologers.many *Namboodiri* Manas(ancient house) are famous on this.

I am amazed by astrologers like *Chandiroor Vijayan* (Google!) who very well described,drawed my house with every minute details!who will answer this?No!dont become irritated!Atheists are like those Pentecostal church ppl,they bend everything(every bible verses!) to their favor.

But I will say the ratio is 10:100 the ratio of genuine vs fake astrologers.

come here,in Kerala,dont be hypocrite accept the reality,ppl performs all kind of black magic-companies like godrej(rumored) etc pays huge money for the benefits these black magicians perform.
There is Christian(Syrian Christian),Islam and Hindu black magic done and varying amount of benefits. 

Even traditional martial arts like Kalari Payattu goes in parallel with Mandra Vaadam or black magic? 

atleast many ppl are convinced by these powers.be it 21st century or 2000001 century,there are divinely and evil powers,planets and stars around earth got an influence on every person and every small things in Earth 
above all I am not a Hindu,to convince 

at the end it is upto you to believe in Astrology,Lord or NOT 
At the same time,Kerala experience maximum atheist(yukthivaadi) movements like expired Mr. Edamaruku,his sons(sanal edamaruku) etc.


----------



## sreevirus (Apr 28, 2008)

praka123 said:
			
		

> At the same time,Kerala experience maximum atheist(yukthivaadi) movements like expired Mr. Edamaruku,his sons(sanal edamaruku) etc.


Uhm...Joseph Edamaruku had only one son (Sanal) and a daughter.
And Sanal Edamaraku is doing a damn good job of debunking superstition, exposing quacks and fraud godmen who profess supernatural powers.
Read on:
*www.rationalistinternational.net/article/2007/20071225/en_2.html
*www.rationalistinternational.net/article/2008/20080310/en_1.html <-- must read!
*www.rationalistinternational.net/article/2008/20080425/en_1.html

My only grudge is that the debunking is carried out on stupid Hindi news channels like India TV that only care for TRPs. But atleast, something is better than nothing. We need more people like Edamaruku in India to enlighten the masses and wake them up from their ignorance.

BTW, I don't get you man. What is the reason behind your dislike of Atheists? I hope you are not one of those who take offence at Atheists, because they don't believe in any God. If you do, then should Atheists be offended at *your* belief in *your* god?

And I hope you are not one of those who follow those Christianity morality brigade who say that Atheists have no morals. 

If you are, you might want to have a look at this:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdVucvo-kDU 
It's just a small video that could make you ponder over some stuff.


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 28, 2008)

praka123 said:


> confront with a good astrologer to have your ideas changed



I agree.




naveen_reloaded said:


> ohhh i never knew astrology is some course to be studied... dude first try to understand the topic or the news i have posted.... it clearly says that YOUR SO CALLED astrologers cant predict a future given all the information they needed.... still u support them... how pathetic !!!!!



Its nothing lik that man, i mean one must seriously have a proper experience without being so blunt.



naveen_reloaded said:


> wait astrology is not a machine or a design to tell you the future... now the astrologers.. even i can predict your future... try me....!!!!
> take for example our daily predictions in newspaper... dont u feel that all those predictions given for alll the stars somehow can be experienced by another person...???



Are u sure u can predict things? See daily predictions for newspapers are very vague, and I do agree that a Cancerian can pretty well Sagii's predictions. However, when the Natal Chart is prepared considering the Hour,Min, Second, and latitude longitude with date, then theres bound to be some difference.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







praka123 said:


> ^not everyone are brave like in those punjabi movies depicts!
> go die and become shaheed? or veera swargam(in malayalam)
> 
> believing in Astrology-that one word does not vouch that I am following it 100%.but I believe it mostly.Future-Future predictions ,they atleast give some guidance.my belief is not hinduism.but muslims,christians or jews they consult Jyotsyan(Jyotish).
> ...



I am just gona reply with one link...\



*www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=astrology

thnks for reading





sreevirus said:


> Uhm...Joseph Edamaruku had only one son (Sanal) and a daughter.
> And Sanal Edamaraku is doing a damn good job of debunking superstition, exposing quacks and fraud godmen who profess supernatural powers.
> Read on:
> *www.rationalistinternational.net/article/2007/20071225/en_2.html
> ...


 WELL SAID BRAVO !!!!!


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 30, 2008)

^^^ Hahaha.. if ppl so hate astro, why do they have to "waste" their time on these things?? To Each His Own.. i'd say.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2008)

Are your saying that we are wasting time talking about astro coz we dont believe in it?
I dont find a reason why we shouldn talk about evil things which is plaguing our india...
If so there shouldn be any fan boy fight thru out the world!how pathetic your reply is....


----------



## the_moon (Apr 30, 2008)

oh!
Throw a match stick & it burns like wildfire here in this forum! Sometimes its so distressing to see that educated ppl like us refuse to respect each other's opinions & take no time getting into personal tug o'wars! 
Every topic has th same story! No wonder we have _Chappal_ fights in th parliaments!  
I hope ppl don't get offended by this post, but this what I felt after reading this & many other topics, after returning to this forum after a long time.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 30, 2008)

Isn't Astrology a science too? I mean thats what all the top astrologers say.


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 30, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Are your saying that we are wasting time talking about astro coz we dont believe in it?
> I dont find a reason why we shouldn talk about evil things which is plaguing our india...
> If so there shouldn be any fan boy fight thru out the world!how pathetic your reply is....


And how arrogant u r.



the_moon said:


> oh!
> Throw a match stick & it burns like wildfire here in this forum! Sometimes its so distressing to see that educated ppl like us refuse to respect each other's opinions & take no time getting into personal tug o'wars!
> Every topic has th same story! No wonder we have _Chappal_ fights in th parliaments!
> I hope ppl don't get offended by this post, but this what I felt after reading this & many other topics, after returning to this forum after a long time.


I agree... how pathetic some ppl here are.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2008)

the_moon said:


> oh!
> Throw a match stick & it burns like wildfire here in this forum! Sometimes its so distressing to see that educated ppl like us refuse to respect each other's opinions & take no time getting into personal tug o'wars!
> Every topic has th same story! No wonder we have _Chappal_ fights in th parliaments!
> I hope ppl don't get offended by this post, but this what I felt after reading this & many other topics, after returning to this forum after a long time.



thats true ... but not all can have the same kinda mindset and character , if so then it cant be called a society .... certain people have certain type of ideas... and somehave different.. each of them want to impress others why thier thought is better( please note that i didnt say dominant or superior)..
And if u refer to me .. i respect others thoughts... but when it comes to god or any other relative chapter.. i am here to prove a point rather than respect others... sorry , but its me ... naveen_reloaded!!! cant be changed...!!!



krazzy said:


> Isn't Astrology a science too? I mean thats what all the top astrologers say.



ya thats where all the problem is ... these astrologers have crisscrossed science and fiction to a point that many here today believe that astro crap is actually a science stuff.. F ck those astrologers...



enticer86 said:


> And how arrogant u r.
> 
> 
> I agree... how pathetic some ppl here are.



sorry i had to be when it comes to GOD stuff....

pathetic??? think again.... dude...

again..sreevirus`s link to *www.rationalistinternational.net/article/2008/20080310/en_1.html

and dont forget to see your PATHETIC tantrik has failed......!!!!!


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 30, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Isn't Astrology a science too? I mean thats what all the top astrologers say.



Yeah, Aishwarya Rai marries a tree to change the planet's course


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 30, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> and dont forget to see your PATHETIC tantrik has failed......!!!!!



My dear brother, Tantra is very different from astrology. Ask any astrologer abt Tantras n they'd simply start abusing that practice. The recent NCR thing where sons killed their own mother is the most appropriate example of something pathetic- but again its tantra, n i suppose the thread talks abt astrology.

Also I won't mind announcing, I was the person who made fun of all these things too, even gods. I called Lord Krisna as Lord Curzon, but things change.

Astrology has its roots in our ancient texts, and no idea from where tantra arrived or was created.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2008)

@naveen:just wait for ur time dude!time will change your attitude!I am sure.


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 30, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @naveen:just wait for ur time dude!time will change your attitude!I am sure.



+1


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2008)

Guys i really respect you as person... prak i know how helpful you r in linux side.... , and add to this even my grandma said the same wht you guys told me ... "time will change you stuff" but as time is passing .. i am really getting more into rational side and becoming a hardore aetheist....

I simply dont get it... many things in our countries history is awesome !!! but there is a limit to all these ... you cant simply authenticate everything which took place in history....that would too much of one sided thought...

When one of the greatest tantrik is proved beyond doubt that he is a fake... wht more do we need to do in order to impress religiuos ppl...???
you cant show god..
God cant come
God cant show himself nor showed himself in the recent 1000 or more years or even more...
and god does treat everyone equal... coz there are poor children suffeerinf from greater diseaes day to day.... and to top all these you dont have seven lives...

if so... even you haave taken the 3rd life for example .. are u remmebering your prev "LIVES"--------------> NO NO NO !!!!!

then wht is the purpose of seven lives...
isnt it bery dumb ????
i feel is deep **** dumb !!!



			
				enticer86 said:
			
		

> +1



-100 

that equals up ...


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 30, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> if so... even you haave taken the 3rd life for example .. are u remmebering your prev "LIVES"--------------> NO NO NO !!!!!
> 
> then wht is the purpose of seven lives...
> isnt it bery dumb ????
> i feel is deep **** dumb !!!



Sorry, but I do agree here- i mean just this thing. Maybe coz am noob in this area of past lives n all.. And that's what the elite are into these days here, I mean visiting hypnotists to cure their "Past Life Psychology Problems"- is there any proof that the hypnotist guy is taking you to YOUR PAST LIFE, if that exists? If thats the way, why does a person die, when one can always luk up the past?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2008)

enticer86 said:


> Sorry, but I do agree here- i mean just this thing. Maybe coz am noob in this area of past lives n all.. And that's what the elite are into these days here, I mean visiting hypnotists to cure their "Past Life Psychology Problems"- is there any proof that the hypnotist guy is taking you to YOUR PAST LIFE, if that exists? If thats the way, why does a person die, when one can always luk up the past?




I am happy that you atleast agreed to my other things...

ok coming to this ...

the hypnotist doesnt take you back or does anthing... ..ok before going into that...

i will ask you one thing...

are you amnesic??? dont you remmeber anything in the past?? dont you remember your first love?? you first gift from your fav girl ?? or the words she spoke ??? or dont you remeber your dads scolding ( may be not everyting but the important ones... ) and dont you remember the funny things you did in your school life ???

if you say yes to these ... then this is wht those hynotist  are trying to recollect for those patients to find wht actually happened... i asked all the happy things.. in those mentally ill patients there may be some incident which would have turned them or altered thier behaviuor to such a extent they cant carry out thier normal life... 

and regarding our last line .. that dying part.. i dont get it....


----------



## enticer86 (Apr 30, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> I am happy that you atleast agreed to my other things...
> 
> ok coming to this ...
> 
> ...



Bro am not here to just contradict with you- its nothing personal. Its just the theories.
Well TOI and Reader's Digest carried an article abt their claim of taking into PAST LIFE, i guess u missed that out.

And abt the dying part, its kinda philosophical... forgt it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry i missed it but todays readers digest is loosing its identity with hyped exclusive stories ...


----------



## confused (May 1, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Guys i really respect you as person... prak i know how helpful you r in linux side.... , and add to this even my grandma said the same wht you guys told me ... "time will change you stuff" but as time is passing .. i am really getting more into rational side and becoming a hardore aetheist....
> 
> I simply dont get it... many things in our countries history is awesome !!! but there is a limit to all these ... you cant simply authenticate everything which took place in history....that would too much of one sided thought...
> 
> ...


+google


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 1, 2008)

I dont get you..,


----------



## the_moon (May 1, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> thats true ... but not all can have the same kinda mindset and character , if so then it cant be called a society .... certain people have certain type of ideas... and somehave different.. each of them want to impress others why thier thought is better( please note that i didnt say dominant or superior)..
> And if u refer to me .. i respect others thoughts... but when it comes to god or any other relative chapter.. i am here to prove a point rather than respect others... sorry , but its me ... naveen_reloaded!!! cant be changed...!!!



Definitely dude, not all can & should have the same mind set & thats th reason I suggest that even if u "prove any points" here, ppl will have their own mindsets as every one has his/her own personal experiences backing their beliefs. 
Personally I too don't believe in Astrology at all, but if someone wants to... then I just smile & let it go.
I guess, believers too will have their time & then they'll understand. 
So, i think u need to chillax!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 1, 2008)

I agree totally with you...
But enough is enough...
How many times have we been patient...with all those astro ads in books,weekly mag,newspaper,etc..and also rituals,pooja's needing crore's of rupee...when there are s many hunger struck children...
Thats why i am not going to simply let them go... I need them atleast question their belief only for a second!which i think will change them... 
I dont care about others  thoughts in other threads...but when it comes to god related stuff...i need them to realise something...that god is imaginary. And virtually serves no purpose...g mean even without spending so long hours worshipping , you can do the same thing ...normally...


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

There is so much to do than ranting here if u really want to, btw I dont read nuzpapers and dont even pay attention to those crap things, I know wats true and wats not, whats real and wats not, wats plasuible and whats not.

Its just you choose things as u like, if u look into bad then u lost on good ones. 

But stciking with science as the sole explanation to everything is as bad as following a religion. Of course we say its more civilized and rational as what people used ot say abt religion when there was no science. Its friggin circle that keeps coming to the same terms.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 1, 2008)

Just tell me who the farmer should believe... About rain?
A weather man...or a astrologer who asks the poor farmer thousands of rupee to conduct a pooja to please rain god to give rain?

I would prefer the former..rather than spending thousands...
Thats why i believe in science...atleast it explains of how things work and why the work, instead of religion which says just one thing.. Everything work for god and worked by god.. How lame?


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

weather forecasting "scientifically" is still a joke-atleast in India


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 1, 2008)

May be , but atleast better than spending thousand rupee's


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

probably some means are better than others. The forecast too depend upon the precision of instruments and how much the statistical records confer via data mining in favor of forcast.

I would like to be on agnostic side rather than a theist or atheist.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 2, 2008)

Well and good...


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

~


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> weather forecasting "scientifically" is still a joke-atleast in India




well said


----------



## legolas (May 2, 2008)

Reg. Weather forecast, its still a joke in India becoz, they measure only 2 times a day and corroborate the facts with crappy statistical analysis when the required data for better extrapolation is huge...


----------



## the_moon (May 2, 2008)

Well, I believe there certainly is a superpower Whom we call God. God & Science don't contradict, infact it all complements th other. Th vedas were so scientific, all the old traditions have some scientific root to them (exclude yagyas to please god for selfish motives).
Th problem lies with out tiny brain that cant understand & correlate plus th money greedy pandits who alter things & use God for their shameful motive!


----------



## mediator (May 2, 2008)

^ U mean the chantings and the mantras which the wise ones told shud be spoken or thought of "correctly"? Here's an interesting article.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

madjeri said:


> God exists in each and every kind act i do to others,,,this is wat i beleive...
> 
> India is a country where arogance and ignorance is a all time high..Science and God does cotradict but does that means god doesnt exist or Science is crap...We have to follow society(read science) and respect Almighty power(read god)....
> 
> ...




until this i agree..... +1



> and for those dumb fools to say god doesnt exist i do pity on you....take part of science only and i promise you u will beg for everything one day dear frnds....
> 
> You all have to grow up some more to understand what is world how everything goes around then slowly somehting will come out of you mouth...
> "Oh my god"........



OMG what a lame / horrible /baseless advice !!!!!!



> If you define everything by science then let me ask you something do you know who you are????where you come from???do u really belive that evrything that u do is based on science??? and do u know upto abt some thousand years science word was not even coined..LOL....



i am a homosapien, named as naveen !
i come from tn!
yes!
do u know there was also no god stuff thoussand years before??? 
i dint see any GOD painting in caves from the period of cave man !!!



> and coming to ppl who say GOD only exist.....in no holy book you will find theorems and postulates.....



+1



> All you kiddos should learn something *Science is for living ,God is for being alive*.....



i thought heart and lungs were needed to keep one alive.. even though if you are brain dead !!!!

science is for living ??? wht do u mean by that ????
science is everywhere dude.... !!! wake up !!!



legolas said:


> Reg. Weather forecast, its still a joke in India becoz, they measure only 2 times a day and corroborate the facts with crappy statistical analysis when the required data for better extrapolation is huge...



rightly said.... but heard that in F1 race or during the race.. the weather forecast would be sooo much poerfect or put it like they have a better system in place



the_moon said:


> Well, I believe there certainly is a superpower Whom we call God.


we who believe in science call it as a self consciuosness... coz  a person in coma doesnt have it.....



> God & Science don't contradict, infact it all complements th other. Th vedas were so scientific, all the old traditions have some scientific root to them (exclude yagyas to please god for selfish motives).
> Th problem lies with out tiny brain that cant understand & correlate plus th money greedy pandits who alter things & use God for their shameful motive!



dude.. your god things and all are are remixed version of science fact... as i said they have incorporated the facts to such a extent you and others call it as "one"




mediator said:


> ^ U mean the chantings and the mantras which the wise ones told shud be spoken or thought of "correctly"? Here's an interesting article.


Next give us article which has some scientific base... not  a sh!t likethis..a self made , baseless article, with nothing to back it on...

and to saythe truth.. it made only "7 digg"
straight quote from digg.com :


> Terrible article. There is NO science contained within. As far as I can tell this was written by somebody without the first clue regarding biology or genetics. This does nothing but add manure to the heap of nonsense that may mislead people who are interested in things like biology but approach it from a layman's point. Buried!



and please do visit the front page of that site... its like some novel writers page or it looks like a page for illusion/ufo/supernatural thing.... how lame???


----------



## m-jeri (May 5, 2008)

~


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @naveen....
> 
> basing on your lame ass reply  i am sure u are a pain in the ass for your parents...LOL....



atleast not bad as yours... LOL LOL ROFL !!!!



> How old are you dear boy??


enough to vote in election...




> do ur parents also concur your pathetic beliefs???you be soon in touch with ur maker...i am sure...



you soon be in touch with maker ??? funny i am not a car or soap dude...
if there isa maker.. its my mom...!!!! how lame... ??? LOL!!!



> lame ass advice..it was not a advice foo...its a fact...



you call that fact ???? 





> You all have to grow up some more to understand what is world how everything goes around then slowly somehting will come out of you mouth...
> "Oh my god"........


 you call this as fact ??? how pity....????



> You never seen GOD in Cave period or namely...neanderthal age..just google GOD with neandertahl and use your punty brain to search properly before u respond to ppl better than you...let me correct that FAR...beyond...better than you...



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neanderthal

and i tried to search for a word called "GOD " and didnt find anything there ...
and ohh yes i read almost the whole article...

sorry i used my brain and also wiki to find your relevance of god in that period.. please do give me a suitable link with your supercomputer brain .. genius !!!



> You are a homosapien...*OMG*..wat a retarded answer...named naveen...ROFL...*.I guess when u...................................................................................................................................
> ..............................................................................*


*

i think u just answered your most stupid question you asked your stupid reply before...

i just replied to your question dude...
a rational thinker will give you this answer ONLY !!!...
and i dont see any other possible meaning for your lame a$$ question..

NOTE TO ALL  : first your replies were so confident... now its becomning more of a despeate ..... and next time.. i warn you u better not involve anything family related .. or else i have to start a different attitude toewards your post..!!! and to you... mind it...!!! 





			Kid dont even bother to answer..ok..ur just a kid WHO will mark my words will be soon meeting your maker...i ASSURE YOU.....
		
Click to expand...


another lame ... sorry very lame reply.. oopppps sorry a FACT !!! hi hi hi*


----------



## m-jeri (May 5, 2008)

~


----------



## Hitboxx (May 5, 2008)

Stop it please, both of you.
*
@madjeri*, edit your post accordingly so as to not drag the user's family citing examples, into the discussion. _This is your warning!_


----------



## m-jeri (May 5, 2008)

@hitboxx...

Repsect ur modding abilities and please explain where i have offended him..this is a fighht club..never dragged anyone into mud. _this is your warning_.....how come??? i get one and the kid doesnt....or is it that u support him too???

@naveen..

kiddo Respect you elders...then i say sorry...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @naveen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m-jeri (May 5, 2008)

....

i am older than you..my god..teached me love....i say..love u...u @#$$ s#$ker...

and i am happy with my medal boyo..never tolerated arrogance...abt warning...i dont give a damn...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @hitboxx...
> 
> Repsect ur modding abilities and please explain where i have offended him..this is a fighht club..never dragged anyone into mud. _this is your warning_.....how come??? i get one and the kid doesnt....or is it that u support him too???
> 
> ...




this aint a fight club... its in random news section... you ......

i am again and again asking for to stick on to topic by asking you to post some relacant link and you are the one is escaping and replying unnnecessarythings....
why should he support him ?? he is a mod... and a good one tooo..!!!

respect elders... ?? i always do... but not thier ideas.. if it contradicts mine !!!


----------



## Hitboxx (May 5, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @hitboxx...
> 
> Repsect ur modding abilities and please explain where i have offended him..this is a fighht club..never dragged anyone into mud. _this is your warning_.....how come??? i get one and the kid doesnt....or is it that u support him too???
> 
> ...


Where do you see that this is in *Fight Club?* Can you show me?


> You are a homosapien...*OMG*..wat a retarded answer...named naveen...ROFL...*.I guess when ur were born..UR mother gave birth to a PRINTOUT or CD or in ur word Blue-Ray DVD too saying ur technical specification..and your father reviewd it in his PC and then arrived in ur naveen name..*..hehheheheh


These type of posts are not entertained, and clearly you have showed your intentions by marking it *bold*. _And that's why the warning and it stays._



madjeri said:


> ....
> 
> i am older than you..my god..teached me love....i say..love u...u @#$$ s#$ker...
> 
> and i am happy with my medal boyo..never tolerated arrogance...abt warning...i dont give a damn...


Fine, you don't give a damn, for the rules, for the respect, for the members and for the forum. That said it all.

Come back after one month. Banned!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

well done... !!!

hope he gets used to our rules in this forum..


----------



## Hitboxx (May 5, 2008)

Easy now, please, other members, go on about the topic!


----------



## knick_us (May 5, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> tolerating...thought we got some sane discussion going on!but this loser,his arrogance..
> There is no need to talk harsh to @naveen and all
> 
> Hey L000ser  ,get lost with your arrogance,here?are u 85 yrs old?
> ...



really appreciate your support prak123.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif

thnks....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/79.gif


----------



## chesss (May 5, 2008)

In 1970's an experiment was conducted..
People were asked to give their birthdays and other information to get free horoscopes from an 'expert' astrologer..

more than a thousand replied..

Those ppl who gave their birth info were given back horoscopes back and asked to comment on the accuracy of the horoscope. over 80% ppl agreed with what the horoscope had to say abt them.. "yeah I do that a lot" "thats so meee!"

There was just this little twist   , instead of calculating horoscopes based on their birthdays , everybody was given the same identical horoscope of a serial murderer!!!!  

Source:history channel


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

chesss said:


> In 1970's an experiment was conducted..
> People were asked to give their birthdays and other information to get free horoscopes from an 'expert' astrologer..
> 
> more than a thousand replied..
> ...




that was awesome.....

really looking forward for real link....

superb!!!


----------



## knick_us (May 5, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> really appreciate your support prak123.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif
> 
> thnks....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/79.gif


 
@naveen

I am sorry that i dragged you into mud..I am sensitive when it comes to thsi topic.. May God do shower blessings you. I should have kept ur parents out of this..was not cool or my style..sorry i am..seserved the ban..

@hitboxx..

U were right man..i did went over head...thanks for the ban..not sacrcastic cos things like this only will lead to good...ppl be more respectfull..4 years my first ban...

@prak....

mind it...yeas dude minding it...thanks for the head cleaner..pride will fall...hhehehe...

anyways..i am out....this forum is over for me....thank god had a deal in bazaar section...it was over this last sat....

anyways had to create a account just to apologise...coz i am...btw naveen u shouldnt be so narrowmided friend...just wanted to say that...hehehhe...

bye.


----------



## chesss (May 5, 2008)

EDIT: btw btw  
it is a known scientific fact that the month we are born in does affect our personality. Its got nothing to do with planets ofcourse, but with things like weather, food consumed (what we eat is who we are)  

I guess it cld be argued that in astrology planetary positions are merely the umm 'refelection' of such things like 'weather' (if its jupiter then it means december - cold weather with high protein intake (for the pregnant lady)- resulting in tougher babies - who has an aggresive personality) 

- This is all just a wild guess(to show some possibility for astrology)



> really looking forward for real link....


 I can't get that  I heard this thing a longgg time ago and I cld be wrong abt quite a few things, but I did hear it for sure  on history channel


----------



## Hitboxx (May 5, 2008)

knick_us said:


> @naveen
> 
> I am sorry that i dragged you into mud..I am sensitive when it comes to thsi topic.. May God do shower blessings you. I should have kept ur parents out of this..was not cool or my style..sorry i am..seserved the ban..
> 
> ...



No worries, it's only mutual that we share here and however hard we try to be sane  to the  things here, people cross the line, and we are forced to do things we don't like or prefer facing the flak of ending up being the bad guy. You can't satisfy all. Like I said just don't go overboard as tempting as it will be.

*Ban lifted, you may rejoin with your original id.* I'll request the admins to delete this new id you have created.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

knick_us said:


> @naveen
> 
> I am sorry that i dragged you into mud..I am sensitive when it comes to thsi topic.. May God do shower blessings you. I should have kept ur parents out of this..was not cool or my style..sorry i am..seserved the ban..
> 
> ...



dude... i seriuosly respect you as a peson and have no grudge towards you..

i am very sad you went thru all these .. it was never expected... the ban.. anyway its a month only... hope you return back soon
if its anothertopic i wouldnt have given a damn... but i am also sensitive to these toipic..
i am not narrow minded.. i just analyis as it comes and think rationally... thats all... thinking rationally throws amny things to dustbin .. i mean many concepts...

i am glad you came out to create a user account to say these things.. u r a gentle man brother...!!! hats off...


----------



## m-jeri (May 5, 2008)

@hitboxx...

+Respect....

@naveen...

Sorry mate....try to understand..this topic is sensitive for some ppl...

@prak...

Still on thanks dude..urs where like a cold wind to brain...beja fry was cooled...thanks mate...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 5, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @naveen...
> 
> Sorry mate....try to understand..this topic is sensitive for some ppl...



so to other people also .... !!!!!


----------



## karnivore (May 5, 2008)

[OFFTOPIC]

This thread is one good example of EXCELLENT modding and bonhomie.

Someone looses his head and starts abusing. Mod, intervenes correctly, and bans him. The former realises his mistakes and apologises, showing he has got the guts to admit mistake - bravo. The abused, welcomes the former abuser with much humiliy - bravo

Mod realises the spirit and lifts ban - amazing.

Wish all the mods on all the forums were like this.

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## m-jeri (May 5, 2008)

+1..........ur humble minion...


----------



## praka123 (May 5, 2008)

see,@madjeri,I got nothing against you...we all got irritated..hence 

Even,I am deleting my last post 
:eace::


----------



## mediator (May 5, 2008)

naveen_preloaded said:
			
		

> Next give us article which has some scientific base... not a sh!t likethis..a self made , baseless article, with nothing to back it on...
> 
> and to saythe truth.. it made only "7 digg"
> straight quote from digg.com :


Its amazing actually that people look up to "digs" these days to "back" their "own" opinion and if an article is self-made or baseless!


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2008)

control guys control, this isnt indo-pak border


----------

